
Final Android 3.0 Platform and Updated SDK Tools - basil
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/02/final-android-30-platform-and-updated.html
======
bni
Is there any information about the Android browser in there? For example have
they fixed the very slow non accelerated canvas and CSS3 translate?

This is one area where iOS is miles ahead of Android currently and I would
very much like to see improvements. It would make cross platform HTML5
multimedia apps/games viable also on Android.

~~~
ntoshev
It seems the canvas will be hardware-accelerated.

<http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-3.0-highlights.html>

Hardware-accelerated 2D graphics

Android 3.0 offers a new hardware-accelerated OpenGL renderer that gives a
performance boost to many common graphics operations for applications running
in the Android framework. When the renderer is enabled, most operations in
Canvas, Paint, Xfermode, ColorFilter, Shader, and Camera are accelerated.
Developers can control how hardware-acceleration is applied at every level,
from enabling it globally in an application to enabling it in specific
Activities and Views inside the application.

~~~
nl
I think that refers to the Java SDK Canvas
([http://developer.android.com/reference/android/graphics/Canv...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/graphics/Canvas.html)),
not the HTML5 Canvas.

The Android browser uses Skia (<http://code.google.com/p/skia/>) for graphics
support, and it is possible that is accelerated in Android 3 - which would
presumably mean HTML5 Canvas is too.

------
samuel1604
They don't say if the emulator is still slow like in RC/beta.

~~~
dmaz
Using it now, and yes, many animations run at a very low frame rate. More of
the UI is built upon hardware acceleration, and it shows.

I haven't used an iPad, but there are some pretty novel HCI concepts
implemented here.

~~~
shareme
I think the plan is to switch to a more recent queme core.

